# Anastrozole



## Kalicut (Nov 9, 2021)

Is it really needed for TRT? Im taking 100mg of Test C twice a week? My trt clinic messed me up my last visit because of clearly miscommunication and nothing else, and I was taking double what they actually ended up recommending. I literally have like 50 of these things. I can post my estrogen levels tomorrow dont have them here, but my the last labs I had I forgot to take 1 the week before my labs were done so they said it was kinda high.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2021)

No, you don't need it!


----------



## Kalicut (Nov 9, 2021)

SFGiants said:


> No, you don't need it!


When do I know I need it? Im not going to toss it since clearly they give it for a reason.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> When do I know I need it? Im not going to toss it since clearly they give it for a reason.


If your bloodwork shows high estrogen.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 9, 2021)

Can you consult with your trt doc? He should be able to answer you questions concerning the protocol prescribed to you.


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> When do I know I need it? Im not going to toss it since clearly they give it for a reason.


They gave it to because it's a product they sold you to make money from.

I have probably 500 of them sitting in a drawer because the TRT clinic sold all the meds as a protocol, whether it was needed or not.

My E2 levels were lower than the blood test could read following their "medical prescription".

Get bloodwork, that in conjunction with how you feel will tell you whether you need it or not.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 19, 2022)

So I always have a script for adex. From my dr.. the only time I ever take it is when I am on 500mg a week of test or more. For 500 I take 1 pill spilt in the week. At 750 - 1 gram I will take 1-1/2mg thru the week. Never have gone over that… I do have gyno that flares up. I know I need it because I get a little bit of water build up under my left tit. Not bragging but making a point. I have a big chest and is very full. When the build up starts it is noticeable especially when training if I have a shirt that holds me a little tighter.. when I take it the situation is eliminated. But this is after years of learning MY body I know what to do. There is not one answer. The only way is bloodwork.


----------



## white ape (Jan 20, 2022)

I have mentioned my story many times in the past when someone asks this question and a majority of the board straight up says NO!... When I started TRT my estrogen sky rocketed. The doc put me on anastrozole and when they increased me to 200mg of test per week they automatically upped my dose to two pills anastrozole. I only take one now with my 200mg of test because I do not notice any difference between 1 and 2 pills. I have not tried to cut it out completely because of how the 1st month of TRT without it was.

Short answer: depends on the person.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 20, 2022)

I read a John meadows article. Maybe not him not sure. 309am right now. In your he article it said that once you hit 500mg of testosterone everyone should take at least 1mg split a week. The article said that majority of users do.l not get routine blood work and most likely there estrogen level will rise… the 1mg a week is  to lower estrogen and it is also a preventative thing… now some will say that taking something like this is bad and not needed, but look at what we put in our bodies already.. i also helps with water retention.. I get bloods 1 every 3 months. My estrogen is always in normal range. Of course when I am running a high dose of test I am not getting bloods done. So some will disagree with this and some will agreeZ it works for me. I do not take it when I am on my trt dose of 300mg a week. There is no need for it..


----------

